# Cheesman and BeeBabys.com



## Joseph Clemens

For a very long time I've designed and built most of my own bee equipment, especially bottom boards, supers and covers, but only a few frames. Recently I considered how much it was costing me for lumber and then the time and effort to turn lumber into equipment. I saw a posting about Mr. Cheesman and his BeeBabys.com website in Manchester, Ohio. Their prices for ready to assemble supers was very attractive, as well as their offer of free shipping on every order.

So my wife Diane and I made some inquiries: 
We wanted to know if they could make a few customizations to our order, in particular we wanted our 8-frame supers to be cut 14 inches wide (creating 12-1/2" inside width), and without any handholds (we prefer our own end cleats). They readily agreed to our specs, and without any additional cost to us.

Then we heard that they were considering changing their prices and shipping policy, beginning in 2012. So we searched our budget and managed to place an order for six supers (enough, I thought, to get a good idea of their product quality). They arrived by FedEx in about three days. Most impressive - they were cut, with our custom requirements, exactly as requested (no problems trying to straighten out order shortcomings).

The end boards were nearly "select" quality, and the side pieces, even though some of them had a few tight knots (I pre-coat all knots with TiteBond III, inside and out), were straight and true. All box joints fit together very snugly (I assemble using bar clamps, with TiteBond III and coated deck screws). The box joint fingers were each drilled with pilot holes for fasteners - very precisely positioned, each and every one.

After checking the updated BeeBabys.com, the prices are a little more than they were, pre-2012, but they still seem quite attractive, especially since I have an idea as to the quality of their product. I am hoping my revised budget will permit taking advantage of one of the volume price breaks, when I am able to place my next order.


----------



## dixiebooks

I placed an order w/ BeeBabys in NOV 2011 (5 screened bb's and 5 IC's). Top notch work, great service, great shipping time. So, I'll have to give a hearty amen to your review. -james


----------



## T.Stubbs

I also have good comments for Justin. He made a bunch of boxes, frames and tops for me. I was able to pick them up this fall. The order was ready exactly as I ordered. The quailty is excellent! Justin and his dad helped me get it loaded and secured for the long ride home. I will be ordering again from them.


----------



## affreux

Ordered 10 boxes last week and received today via Fedex and they are as good premium from anywhere else. Don't know how he does it so economical and free shipping.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

So, a couple weeks ago I was heading up to justins to get my stuff. I get out of town, and I give him a call to tell him we were en route. Well something happened that I wasn't able to pick it up. I was mad, miscomunitcation of somesort, stuff happens. He said he would bring the stuff down whenever. I got a day off work today, and he said he could come down today last week. I wasn't hearing from him, and sat around waiting. Then some folks I didn't know pulled up in a van, I asnwered the door, and after a short conversation I figured out it was justin's mom. They brought my stuff, and it all looks good at usual. His folks wanted to go shopping here in town, so it all worked out. I now have nice stacks of equiptment sitting in my back room. Justin didn't have to make it right and could of just had me come and get it.


----------



## djastram

I bought some unassembled nucs from Justin. Excellent quality! Great price.

Dave.


----------



## signalten

I bought some deeps and mediums from Beebabys.com. Great price and quality. I usually make my own but at this price and quality, I may give my table saw a break. They are running about 4 weeks behind. I ordered mid January and just received him. I understand that they are swamped right now and I was in no hurry. Communication with them via email was good too.


----------



## The Honey Householder

Emailed Justin that I had a load of honey to drop off around his area and wanted to know if he could have 200 deeps ready. Email Sunday and pickup on Tuesday. Really nice boxes and a great price and in the time that I needed them. The grade of the boxes were the best I've bought over the past 30 years. Place 2000+ medium box order with him. 

Justin if you ever need a dealer in NW Ohio, I'll deal.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## stavros

*Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

A week ago I placed an order from Beebaby's: http://stores.beebabys.com. In the last few days I called them and email them about its status with no response. Has anyone ordered from them? They seem to offer free shipping, but somehow the lack of communication surprises me. Are they a real company, or is something fishy going on with them?
Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## oblib

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Yes I got 6 supers off of him earlier this year. Had no problems, fast delivery and good boxes.


----------



## Spark

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Nothing fishy about Beebabys or Cheezer might want to check consumer reports for solid feedback.


----------



## mountainstories

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I ordered two hives from Justin and had excellent service from him.


----------



## seal62

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Hey Starvo ...Ive had great dealings with Justin ...and if you would go threw the consumer report section of this site you can get a idea of what we think about him and his products . I just looked and it was listed 4th , http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263056-Cheesman-and-BeeBabys.com


----------



## djastram

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I bought unassembled nuc boxes from them. 

Great quality, great price. Very pleased.


----------



## stavros

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Thank you for reassuring me. This forum is a great place to get feedback. I am looking forward to my 2 new hive equipment for this spring.
Stavros


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

don't worry, justin is good people. He is just in the shop working away. I been getting all my new stuff from him since I started. Good stuff for great price.


----------



## modom

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I have received two orders from them with a third pending. The first order was back in January and it took about a week for delivery. The second was placed around the first of February and it took 2 weeks for delivery. As the season draws closer and with the positive feedback he has received on this forum, I figure he has became inundated with orders. Great product, price, plus free shipping. He has earned my future business.


----------



## Vance G

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Anyone know what kind of pine he uses for boxes? He is actually not far off western bee prices for me, but I like that ponderosa pine they use. All things equal I would give a small guy the business.


----------



## virginiawolf

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I just built some deeps that I got from them and I am happy with the quality. It is as good as any of the others I have bought. They shipped it quick. I have been recommending BeeBabys. I think it will work out for you. Monday was a holiday for many places maybe it had an effect on something.


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

He is working on my 2000+ box order this week for me, and I'm pushing him hard to see if he can do them in a week. 2000+ boxes I just don't see him coming out of the shop much this week. I would have to say the deep boxes I just bought are the best I've ever bought and at a great price too. Just wanted to get him to make all my boxes now before he gets to busy, and can't.:thumbsup:
Hopeing to put a bigger order in this fall.
So sorry to all those that can't get ahold of him this week. 

Ron


----------



## Ben Franklin

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I just ordered my Nucs from beebaby's,, I had the pleasure to meet Justine late last year.


----------



## NY_BLUES

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I ordered from justin and am very pleased with the boxes, they are some of the nicer boxes that I have purchased! I would recommend him to anyone looking to buy woodenware.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I seem to be having a different experience with Justin. I ordered 6 mediums and a nuc about 2 months ago. The order showed up about 2 weeks later in a cardboard box without any packing to protect the boxes. I had a few ears that were broken on the boxes and the nuc lid was cracked and broken.

In any case I emailed justin and he said he'd send out replacements. That was about a month ago. Since then I've emailed again several times with no response and tried to call several times only to find the voicemail full.

To be fair it sounds like he's very busy and can't keep up. And the woodenware that wasn't damaged is very nice and his prices can't be beat. But it's a bummer that I will be building in the next week and will have to purchase another few mediums and a nuc lid to replace the damaged ones.


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I placed an order a month ago and was billed to my credit card, I received a confirmation email. I have not seen my order or heard from them since. I have called 5-6 times at various times over the last two weeks and always get sent to a voicemail box that is full. I have also emailed twice starting two weeks ago with no response. I really am just looking for a shipping time estimate so I can plan for this season but because I haven't heard from anyone and have no reliable way to contact I'm wondering if I should contact my credit card company at this time. I know he is probably busy, but at least a two second email to tell me what is up would be nice. I'm really worried about this order and am considering placing with someone else so I can have my equipment in time for the season.


----------



## NY_BLUES

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Yes, justin is slower to ship items, but his prices can't be beat. It took over a month to get my order, but I can understand that, he's a busy guy that didn't expect to grow as fast as he has. Be patient, and I am sure he will make things right


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I'm still crossing my fingers that it will come through and have a local supplier I can get wood from if I need it, just get more and more nervous the closer I get to my bees delivery dates. I agree the prices are great and if it pulls through I will be ecstatic. Thanks for the support


----------



## kincade

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I have every sympathy for being busy and his work is good. But a month without any communication is not good business to say the least. His phone goes unanswered, voicemail is full, and he has stopped returning email. 

The simple fact is that I paid a good price for a product, it arrived damaged and now I will likely have to purchase a replacement from someone else. That makes his good pricing much closer to a high price after I figure in the replacement cost of boxes and a nuc lid. Buyer beware.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Send him a PM on the forums. He does respond.

He is right here on beesource.com.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

What forums? Here? Do you have a screenname or link?


----------



## Spark

Cheezer32 is his screen name


----------



## AstroBee

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Based upon initial feedback I ordered boxes from him back in January. Shipment was quick and quality was great. Very happy with his product and service. I recently attempted to contact him to inquire about getting more, slightly custom boxes, and could not get a reply. Two emails unanswered, so I gotta suspect that he's max'd out. I hope he pulls through in good standing and we can do business with him in the future.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I PM'd him here. I will post if I receive a response.


----------



## cheezer32

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I am behind yes, I know everyone is getting bees soon. All the orders not shipped Monday will be immediately given a refund so you can purchase elsewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Joseph Clemens

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

In some ways I'm glad cheezer32 is behind on his orders, it shows just how much in demand his products are. I hope he can catch up and continue producing such excellent equipment at nice prices. I am hoping to be able to place a larger order with him, sometime in the future. I appreciate his product and prices enough that I'd certainly wait, if necessary, to get them.

I have a similar situation with my Nucs and queens, and am continuously working to increase my own production capacity - so I have a basic idea about how rewarding and frustrating it can be to work in the beekeeping industry. Hang in there, beekeeping needs dedicated people like you.


----------



## gone2seed

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

I just received my second order.This one was for 8 frame deeps.Quality and service on both orders was excellent.I can't build them for what he sells them for.


----------



## TwinkieBee

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*



Joseph Clemens said:


> Hang in there, beekeeping needs dedicated people like you.


:applause:


----------



## kincade

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

Thanks for the reply and pm justin. I appreciate the communication.


----------



## tonyp

*Re: Has anyone ordered from beebaby's?*

FWIW, I just bought 50 migratory covers and bottom boards from Justin and I know he was up till 4am finishing my order. Seems like an honest hard working young man to me. Good quality, and good prices. I'm happy I went with him.


----------



## stavros

*Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I had a negative experience with BeeBabys that I would like to report. I placed an order in mid February, which I finally received a month later after 4 emails, 3 phone messages and very little response from beebabys. What arrived less than I ordered: I had asked for assembled painted hives, and I got assembled unpainted hives. Their customer service is terrible, their website seems down now (was up a few weeks ago) and altogether they appear untrustworthy. I will never use them again.
Stavros


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

website itself is working fine, but the web store is closed. Its a mix up with paint. I see freaking out if its the wrong size box or half of what you ordered, but paint? Justin is a small one man operation, and if you need equiptment yesterday, order from one of the guys who has many employees. This post is now the third result on google search. Don't have to call him out to the whole world over a back order and painting mix up.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I ordered 3 unassembled medium nuc kits on March 1, 2012. They arrived on March 21, 2012. My understanding during this time was that his product was in high demand and that he was running about 2 weeks behind due to a very large order (2000 hive bodies).

What I didn't expect was to have the bottom boards and migratory covers assembled.


----------



## Spark

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Stavros,
I have ordered from some of the bigger bee suppliers and had to wait a month, especially in February, and have had items back ordered from some of them for almost 2 months as well. I don't see a problem with waiting a month when ordering in Febuary which seems to be the busiest month for all of them. Have, you given Justin a chance to rectify the issue, just PM him I know he will take care of you but you have to give him the chance first.


----------



## mountainstories

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I have ordered a couple times with Justin, spoke to his Dad and met his Mom when she delivered hives to me. The hives are excellent - a superior product. Made well, tight joints and overall the best supers, best woodenware I have purchased. He is a young man overwhelmed with our orders and trying to do the right thing AND have a life outside of making all of us happy. He is a good guy.

Sure he has some to learn about business as he grows. HOWEVER, I am sure he does not have giant warehouses - or the financial reserves to store thousands of pieces of supers, top and bottom boards, inner covers, nucs. I worry that the negative comments here, e-mails and phone messages that may or may not have been rude might discourage him to the point that he gives up and we lose a great vendor of well made products at a good price.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I don't see anyone here trying to impugn his character and I don't see any posts that are rude. The very purpose of this forum is to provide feedback on retailers.

As to my own posts, my only complaint was the lack of communication which is detailed clearly. I even went so far as to describe the good quality of the woodwork. My order is supposedly on it's way now and I plan to update this thread when the issue is rectified.


----------



## Risky Beesness

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I just received my 20 Deeps today and they look to be very good quality and a good fit. It took a little longer than I expected, and I would like to see automatic notifications of shipping and tracking. After reading this thread and the 2000 box order, I can understand the delay. I am happy with the the product and I look forward to doing business with him again.


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Received the part of my order that I needed to get started with my bees yesterday, they were of good quality and well built


----------



## kincade

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I've now received my full order and thought I would post an update and final impression. My replacement parts were shipped to cover the damaged in transit pieces and arrived last Saturday. Unfortunately the replacement end pieces were for a nuc and not a medium, but in looking over my email to justin I can see how there could have been some confusion so I'll take the blame over that.

I assembled all the boxes the other night and my impression is mixed. Wood is nice and straight, there were some large knots in the wood but they are are tight, and the joints were a bit loose and some had some light showing through them after assembly. Another application of glue and paint should remedy this. The boxes were predrilled which made assembly very nice. My main complaint would be the joint quality and fit but it's not terrible. In comparison my mann-lake commercial boxes had a much tighter joint fit.

Overall the Mann-Lake commercial boxes (my primary basis for comparison) are nicer quality in regard to the joint fit but at a higher price (even after factoring in their free shipping). So if you are looking for quality above all else I'd suggest ordering someone else's 'select' or 'commerical' boxes. However justin's boxes are a great buy for the dollar spent. Frankly, I can't see how Justin is making any money on them after shipping (especially after shipping replacement pieces to me). I'd be shocked if he made money on my order. 

If you have the time to wait and the aforementioned problems are not a concern for you I think he is a safe bet. In summary:

Quality : B
Communication: C*
Price: A

* I'd bet that if one were to order in the off season that communication would be much better. My order was placed 2/2/12 and it sounds like he was buried with a larger order. Not an excuse from my perspective but I thought it should be noted.


----------



## seal62

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Its been a month during the busy season and not a peep . No complaints ? I thought i saw Justin say ...if its not out by this day i'll send refunds . Ok..how many took him up on this offer ? I'm sure that if someone asked for one and didn't get it in a timely fashion they would have posted . I've sure seen a lot of those posts..ie long lane . Kincade ..a couple points about your grading ..quality ,,WB {way better than i can make} Commo ...Where have i seen that come up before ? In this topic a C is under par , price is a A ..i cant buy the wood cheap enough to justify the labor . Disclaimer ,,, only met him once on a run for brood on the side of I75 . I left with a smile and a wife impressed. On a side note i found a marked queen in with the brood. That bee is doing well . . Its in the top 5 , but a different grading scale .


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I am still waiting for the rest of my order, has been a month now sent he sent the first part of it to get me off the ground for the year. Still owes me more then half of the original order. Have messaged him 3 times now over the last two weeks with no response. His voice mail is still full so you can't leave a message and I have tried calling multiple times on different days and different times of day and no one ever answers. His website looks like it is back up and open, but buyer beware at this point as he is not responding to any of my attempts to communicate. I ended up having to go buy through another source for additional boxes for my hives this year, but am still owed the ones I ordered through him. Original order was placed in February.


----------



## AstroBee

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

The BeeBabys website now has the following posted:

"Bee Baby's is now under new ownership. If you have any questions, please feel free to call me."

Does anyone know the details of the new ownership?


----------



## Nmace

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Well, I placed a small order two days ago as a test. Three nucs and some mediums just to see the quality. Will wait to see what happens.


----------



## gone2seed

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

OK,while we wait for this to settle down,where is the next best place to order boxes as far as price for reasonable quality is concerned?


----------



## dragonfly

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*



gone2seed said:


> OK,while we wait for this to settle down,where is the next best place to order boxes as far as price for reasonable quality is concerned?



That would probably be a question best-asked in the general bee forum.


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

I placed a order for a complete hive long ago and have yet to here anything. They were slow on my lasy order but, the quality was great and with free shipping all in all a really good deal. Justin said they were backed up on orders,this is understandable. Since then he is now taking new orders on the website. I like buying from the little guy but, my bees will arrive on Monday and no hive to place them in! This is for sure all my fault never place your eggs in one basket. Money is hard where we live and buying more than needed simply is no longer acceptable. My orders are small but, should anyone be treated differently because of the size of a order?


----------



## LtlWilli

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

I have dealt with them, and I found them a bit slow also. However, the prices and free shipping were a big plus. Also , the quality was great....I will be buying again despite the slowdown caused by the Spring rush.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

I had a similar experience. Id call them or order elsewhere asap. From their website:



> Bee Baby's is now under new ownership. If you have any questions, please feel free to call me


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

Recieved a email from the new owner. promised to take care of me asap. I think this was a honest reply and will let everyone know how this all works out. Picked up a hive from a local supplier so as not to have bees and no place to put them.


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

How did you get in contact with the new owner? I am at the point of threatening legal proceedings with this company as it has now been over three months without completion of my order and almost a month with no contact from them despite all avenues of trying to communicate with them. I have legal counsel available to me through my day job who is willing to assist me with this pro bono, but am trying to give them one more chance. I really hate to do this towards any company, especially one in a world as small as ours, but there is only so much good will, forgiveness, and understanding you can give before being ready to pursue these options.


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

The new owner promised good service and also to take care of all the backorders 
justin promised and recieved payment on. I got him on the address posted on the updated website. Off the top of my head it was [email protected]. The person you need to contact is Randy Shoup. I have been getting regular email since he has taken over. The quality is great plus free shipping but,how long are you willing to wait on even a very small order? $105 bucks is a consideral amount with the problems we all have.I hope we all get better service with the new guy? Like to help the small business people out. I'm almost ready to give it up and go with Kelly's or Dadant as the do get me my products and do it professionally.


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

Hello to all, MY name is Randy and I am the new owner of BeeBaby's. I have been in contact with some of you about your orders that some are having issues with. It is my intention to complete your orders that were taken and paid for by BeeBaby's before I bought it. I want to thank the ones I have spoke to for having patients with me as the new owner. I can be reached at; [email protected] or at 419-520-5591. I was hoping to be all caught up and shipped by tomorrow, but I received 3 more orders last night and today that were not filled totally. I am working very hard to set things straight with everyone, but I maybe looking at finishing everything by this weekend. I wanted to let everyone know that they will be taken care of. Thank you to who ever suggested I come on here to let everyone know.


----------



## seal62

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

OK..I ran my mouth about this company ,,,i don't know the details . That's not my biz ,,Randy ,,you speaking up is a monster step ...good luck to you in you.


----------



## 2Tall

*Re: Anyone still dealing with Beebabys?*

Randy filled my back orders, seems like a stand up guy for making things right.I hope to do more business in future.


----------



## The Evil Chip

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Hi Nmace: Any feedback? Looks to me like a company that bit off a bit more than they can chew and sold out to new ownership. Their pricing is quite attractive, though. Thinking about next year's order.


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Randy called me about two weeks ago and promised he would take care of my small order within the week. Well still no hive? I personally will not risk doing business with these guys in the future. The prices are good,but I could sell things at any price if I did not have to actually send the product to the customer. This order has been over three months and $105.00 is a lot of money for nothing.


----------



## FindlayBee

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Any updates on getting your order?


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Still no hive?? He did try to contact by phone,but I can't sit by the phone. He talks alot why not just refund or ship? He will talk about his problems on the phone when work should be getting done. I mean come on 4 months on a 1 hive order never again will I deal with a unproven company like beebabys. Risk your money if you choose,you will be rolling the dice at best.


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Still no hives here, been about a months since I talked with the new owner, he did not respond to my email a week ago. Original order placed back in March. Will be pursing legal action at this point and filing with the Ohio state attorney general which can be done online for anyone who is interested, just google it. My personal attorney is also sending me information on how to file small claims against the company, which since the costs of doing so is less then what is owed to me (over $300) I will be doing so.


----------



## TIMER

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I ordered and paid for 20 deeps on 6/4. Left him a message on 6/18 today is 6/20 and no response.
I've got a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I finally recieved the order placed going on five months ago. Greatful to get anything at this point. I will not place these online orders without putting much more research into them. Got lucky on this one will not risk it in the future.


----------



## mbhopper

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I too can report that I finally received my complete order two days ago in the mail. The original order was placed in February (4 months ago). The quality was up to standard for this company. The communication however has once again gone to none existent the new owner is no longer responding to emails or answering phone calls or returning them. I really would love to see this company flourish as they do produce a good product for a good price, but I cannot recommend them based on the current way the business is running. Feel free to contact me guys when you get your act together.


----------



## martinvermillion64

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I wish them the best ,but will never wait on a very small order in the future. Like it has been said there is a sucker born every minute. Myself, Im tired of being the sucker!!


----------



## TIMER

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

It looks like 4 months is the standard ship time, I wish I would have been told that when
My order was placed and paid for six weeks ago.
Communication seems to be the main problem with these companies if they would just respond to messages and emails once in awhile I think it would make a difference.


----------



## TIMER

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Finally received my order last week, almost two months waiting.
I was sure I'd burned another $300 bucks but not this time.
The quality is very good and so is the price.
Maybe this company will come around.


----------



## signalten

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I ordered from Beebabys in the past and received a good product at a great price. So, I placed a small order in July 2012. Never heard anything. October I sent an email and no response. I saw that the website was down. I figured I was out the product and the money. Fast forward to last week. I was doing my usual window shopping and equipment planning that I do every winter and I came across the new beebabys site. I saw the email address changed and figured I'd send an email seeing about my order. I received a prompt email back from Randy asking for my telephone number. He called and I spoke to him for about 20 minutes. He seemed like a stand up guy, apologizing for the mistake. He said that he was going to refund my money and send me the product. I told him that he didn't need to do both but insisted to make things right. I'll wait and see if this comes true and I'll keep everyone abreast of the situation.


----------



## kincade

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I hope it works out better for you than it did for me... Justin tried to make it right with me, but he never did send all the replacement parts that were damaged in shipping (shipped with no packing, boxes were damaged in shipment). Several months later some of the boxes that I bought from him have cracked through the paint and most of the joints are still so loose that the bees had to fill them with propolis. I wish I would have just bought Mann Lake or Country Rubes boxes like I have in the past. These aren't going to last very long.


----------



## signalten

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

What I had ordered in the past was very good quality. My joints were tight enough(didn't need a 5lb sledge  ) and the boxes are still solid. I see what you mean about the packing. I did have one finger break off a joint in shipping but it was easily repaired.


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Hello to everyone, I see there are people who where unhappy with the time it took to get there orders. Like I said when I bought the company in May, I would correct all the issues that everyone had. Yes when i bought the business it was in trouble, but I made a commitment to take care of all the issues at hand. As I did speak to some of you personally and give you a time frame when you could expect your orders. But as luck would have it the amount of issues that first showed up only compounded until it grew out of control. Yes i did cut communication as it seemed to only hurt matters worse because people was getting false hope from me on timing, which was due to the issues growing beyond my control. I tried to explain what was happening to a few and they turned it on me saying I should have spent time working in the shop. Well, I guess they should have been in my shop working with me til 3-5 am some nights. I am not saying you don't have the right to be upset with what happened to your orders, I would feel the same as you do. But I did continue to fix the problems one at a time. I did keep my word even though it has cost me all the customers we had. I did not give up on anyone nor will I to to make a profit and leave you all hang in limbo. I could have changed the name when I bought it and started fresh, but I didn't. I took the long hard road to make sure you all got what you paid for. Sure it has taken longer than expected by far from what I thought, but I am still committed rather I have any customers or not. I won't be satisfied until all the issues are resolved. As you can see by signalten post I am making it right no matter what. I am not making excuses for anything but my first commitment was making sure you all were made right. It has been difficult due to the amount of issues and because some orders were place by phone which left me no record of what you were missing or things that might have been damaged in shipping. Those of you that have received your orders after I bought the business got even better quality then when you ordered it. I did use my time to better some quality issues as well. It has been a long road to recover from and I don't know where I will go from here because I now have a business without any business which is fine by me as long as everything is made right with each and everyone of you. But rest assured I won't let anyone down no matter what. I guess a time frame went out the window but it will be made right. You have the right to your opinion, but at least I didn't give up on anyone no matter how hard or long it takes and you were placed as my #1 priority. I am speaking up as an honest business man not one seeking to gain from profit or to have a successful business, so I will have to start from ground up from no customers if I choose to ever continue. So I do want to take this time and apologize for the heart ache and inconvenience this may have caused everyone and anyone who was affected by it.


----------



## TheBuzz

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I suppose this is your chance to make a better business and redeem yourself then? Being constructive and looking at the website it's lacking 100% pictures which if I'm spending money shouldn't to much to ask for.


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I hope I can redeem myself, as for the website your correct, its a work in progress. They said it is as easy as point and click to do a website, boy were they wrong. It has taken a lot of time to figure out how to do everything on there because it sure is not just point and click. I sure know a lot more now than when I started building it. It will have all the pictures once I am done with it. Thank you for looking and your feed back.


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Nice to meet you randy, I am randy also. Just curious but I read this whole thread and was wondering how you came about buying out Justin?


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Hi Randy, I love to do woodworking and I was interested in building his product, so when the chance came about to buy it I did. Not to say it turned out like I had hoped for it to up til this point, but still not giving up on it. I have keep up the quality and made some changes to better it. It is great to be able to do what you like to do, I just have to work harder now to build it back. That why I do extra jobs to help cover the expense of making everything right for everyone since I lost so much money. I am glad I took the chance with the business even if it didn't work out as I hoped. So knowing I did the right thing making things right is worth the chance I took.


----------



## AstroBee

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I think the ingredients for success are closer than you think. 

1) Offer a quality product
2) Provide excellent customer service (shipping and problem resolution)
3) Offer prices that are better than your competition (including shipping)

I ordered from Justin in the early days of his business and was VERY pleased with all of the above and was planning to be a repeat customer. Then everything changed, and I decided to take my business elsewhere. 

You have definitely taken the hard road, but for that I'm confident that you will regain the respect that has been lost by Justin prior to you purchasing the business. You might jump start your recovery by offering a winter special and delivering a product on time and exceeding your customer's expectations. Be very careful not to over commit!! I don't think this community would willing to forgive multiple times. 

Best of luck!


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Thank you Astro for your reply. Now I have more time on my hands to deal with the customer service. As far as pricing and quality,,,the big guys can't touch my quality, everything is built by hand in my shop so it does take a bit longer, no automation. So if looking at my price now and the quality I provide, everything is commercial grade or better, mostly better. So for my price you know you get quality that will out last the others. I don't offer budget either anymore. I only build the best. A lot of the other big guys frames are assembled with machines, mine are put together by hand each and everyone like how most of you do. Those who have assembled them all by hand knows how long it takes, rather it be 10 of them, 100 or 1,000's. A lot of you have built them, so how long did it take to build 1,000 or more from start to finish, wired with wax in them? So needing something tomorrow is real short notice for me. All I can say is I build as fast as I can without putting quality at stake.


----------



## signalten

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Okay, just an update. Randy did make good on his word. He sent me the product and refunded my money. Communication during this with him was great. He definitely changed my view of the company. I would make another order with him. I would just call him to place it to make sure he received the order.


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Thank you signalten for your positive fed back


----------



## virginiawolf

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I wish you luck Randy, It sounds like you are a stand up guy. I never had any problems with Justin and I praised beebaby's before everything got backed up. I learned how critical it is to get stuff in time because of how the seasons are always different and what not and a week can seem like a month sometimes. I just looked at your website. It looks good and the prices look good too. 
Congratulations and Good Luck!!!


----------



## Schmika242

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I am making an effort to contact Randy. Beebabys.com seems to be taken down and the phone number is disconnected. I am currently out over $600. Randy had been checking on and replying to these posts. Randy, please assure me my order is still on the way or credit back my credit card. I am order #1020.


----------



## [email protected]'s

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Schmika242, Thank you, and I delivered his order personally to him.


----------



## Schmika242

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

Randy did indeed personally deliver my hives and I live about 2 1/2 hours from him. I am very pleased with the way he eventually fulfilled his order. These are my first hives so I cannot compare the quality to anyone else, but they seem very well built. From talking to him it seems the business of beebaby's is now closed.


----------



## delber

*Re: Avoid Cheeseman and BeeBabys.com*

I am sorry to hear that they're now closed!!! Randy it seems you bought a bad wrap. It's one thing to start a business from the ground up and it's a whole other thing to take on someone else's business. I hope your next adventure works out MUCH better!!!


----------

